# iMovie problem after Exporting



## switch-krik (Mar 30, 2012)

I shot a movie for a client (Canon 7D @1920x1080). Made it in iMovie. Exported it in the highest mode (HD 1080pd-1920x1080) but when it plays back the sound suddenly cuts out and the movie skips. I tried saving it as a Quicktime but it did the same. Seems to be OK when I export it at HD 720p. Anyone know the reason or what I'm doing wrong? I did not Finalize Project before exporting. Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is your Mac's hardware?


----------



## switch-krik (Mar 30, 2012)

OSX 10.6.8


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That's the OS version, not what hardware it is. Being you have no issues with 720, but 1080 does it, I'd say your hardware isn't strong enough to do full HD encoding.


----------



## switch-krik (Mar 30, 2012)

Could be. 
Here's the "Hardware" info:

Hardware Overview:
Model Name: MacBook Pro
Model Identifier: MacBookPro7,1
Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed: 2.4 GHz
Number Of Processors: 1
Total Number Of Cores: 2
L2 Cache: 3 MB
Memory: 4 GB
Bus Speed: 1.07 GHz


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being it's a laptop, I'm going to say the hard drive is too slow. You should get a firewire hard drive to read and write the video to, and see if that solves the shudder.


----------

